# Bathing???



## mutley66

Hi, our V is 21 months old and she has never had a bath. She's never really needed one as we've always managed to clean her with a damp cloth and dry her off with a towel. She does now have a very slight doggy smell and I would appreciate advice on bathing her. I read they only need dry baths but wonder if a normal wet bath would be OK? And if so what products (uk) would be recommended?


----------



## texasred

I'm not in the UK, but all you need is a detergent free dog shampoo.
Its gentle and doesn't dry out their skin.


----------



## gingerling

Vizslas don't need a lot of bathing, they're fairly clean and they don't smell...unless you have a roller. You know, when they remind us how beastly they are and roll in the most disgusting effluvia on the planet. 

Anyways, it's Ok to bathe them infrequently, you don't want to dry out their skin (which is actually pretty easy to do)....I absolutely love Burt's Bees Puppy Shampoo...available on Amazon..it's all natural with sage oil that leaves a very slight, thoroughly delicious, and not at all overly perfumed scent...although any good quality, preferably "Natural" (less chemicals) puppy shampoo will do. Just make sure the water isn't too warm, it should be just warmer than chill to avoid drying the skin, and no hair dryers.


----------



## mswhipple

My boy Willie gets two baths a year... one in the Spring, and one in the Fall I also use a gentle, "no more tears" puppy shampoo. He always smells good.


----------



## harrigab

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxaHMEm72oc

my two's bath time


----------



## Oscar-vizzle

My boy Oscar loves a shower and he knows that whenever he has been in the river or gets muddy that its shower time as soon as we get home! He will go straight into the bathroom and climb in the bath and wait. We use an antibacterial dog shampoo that smells lovely and haven't had any dry skin issues. Once he is out we have to wrap him up in a towel otherwise he goes nuts running round the house shaking water everywhere!! Gotta love a nutty V


----------



## tknafox2

My Fergy is ...as Gingerling put it...a roller...YUCK!!
He gets bathed when he needs it, like this morning, when he rolled in some Horrible smelling S..tuff. I use a pet shampoo from "Young Living" gentile with essential oils. I water it down, and use it very sparingly. They don't need a large amount of soap, or suds, and it makes rinsing off easier.
He also gets rinsed off (no soap) after a visit to the Dog Beach to rid him of sand and salt. This regiment has not hurt his skin or his coat.
I wash him in the bath tub, with warm water, and dry him off with a towel, he doesn't mind at all, and drys out very quickly.


----------



## texasred

TKN
Mine think 
If its dead, it must be rolled on. If mom if watching, just drop a shoulder and slide across it before she can say NOOO.


----------



## R E McCraith

with PIKE and the V,s before him - make them run through some tall Johnson grass - comes out shinny like a new penny !


----------



## texasred

R said:


> with PIKE and the V,s before him - make them run through some tall Johnson grass - comes out shinny like a new penny !


Mine looked squeaky clean, and shiny after their last run, but they smelled like swamp mud.
I guess someone forgot to clean the pond. 
I bathed them before they climbed in my bed for a nap.


----------



## Pecan_and_BB

It's always good to follow the instructions on the shampoo bottle.


----------



## dextersmom

Pecan_and_BB said:


> It's always good to follow the instructions on the shampoo bottle.


LOL we have that same shampoo - that label cracked me up, too


----------



## dextersmom

tknafox2 said:


> My Fergy is ...as Gingerling put it...a roller...YUCK!!


Our weim is a roller, big time! She gets a bath at least once a week, sometimes 3x a week. I hate it because it really dries out her skin, but what else can you do when she's covered in poo?! We use a mild shampoo and I rub her down with coconut oil as much as I can. If she's not super dirty, I dilute the shampoo in a cup and just kind of rinse her down with the bubbles.

Dexter, on the other hand, is the prissiest boy on the planet. And he always smells sooo good!


----------



## gingerling

dextersmom said:


> tknafox2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Fergy is ...as Gingerling put it...a roller...YUCK!!
> 
> 
> 
> Our weim is a roller, big time! She gets a bath at least once a week, sometimes 3x a week. I hate it because it really dries out her skin, but what else can you do when she's covered in poo?! We use a mild shampoo and I rub her down with coconut oil as much as I can. If she's not super dirty, I dilute the shampoo in a cup and just kind of rinse her down with the bubbles.
> 
> Dexter, on the other hand, is the prissiest boy on the planet. And he always smells sooo good!
Click to expand...

#1 was a roller..and also the best hunter, so maybe there's some correlation. He would find the absolutely most nasty things to roll his entire body in, but the worst was when he got it in the cowlick that runs down their neck..you know, where the fur from the top half of their neck meets the bottom half and there's that line of hair that is the most difficult to get clean b/c it sorta goes in both directions and stands straight up. And always, always when I was rushing to work or some other responsibility that couldn't wait or I was already late for.

Mercifully, #'s 2 and 3 don't roll, but I have the greatest sympathy for those that do...and a fond affection, the memories of him being covered in goo and smiling ear to ear the way they do will always be a cherished memory.

Anyways, try using the coconut oil in the food, it moisturizes the skin and leaves the coat really silky.


----------

